# Outlook - mark as unread shortcut



## neveu (Aug 30, 2011)

hi all,

is there a shortcut for marking the email(s) as unread ?

instead of re-select the message, then right-click and choose "Mark as Unread".


thanks


----------



## Derek Brown (Aug 30, 2011)

You did not say which version of Office is being used but using Outlook 2010 it is Ctrl + U for marking as unread and Ctrl + Q for marking as read.


----------



## neveu (Aug 30, 2011)

sorry about that,
it's for Outlook 2007


----------



## Derek Brown (Aug 30, 2011)

I would expect that to be the same (the big change was from 2003 to 2007).
On the 'Home' tab, in the 'Tags' group I would expect to see the 'Read/Unread' button. Hover over that and it should display the shortcuts.


----------



## neveu (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks a lot Derek


----------

